# Ophrys kotschyi



## Berthold (Jan 31, 2012)

An endemic terrestrial orchid of Cyprus


----------



## Shiva (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah! It's Ophrys time again. That means summer is only five months away...


----------



## Berthold (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, season starts in the greenhouse. The outside temperature is just dropping below -15° C due to so called "German Klimaerwärmung" which already killed about 20 people in Poland by frost.


----------



## Marc (Jan 31, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2012)

:drool::drool::drool: You're killin' me!


----------



## Dido (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice plant congrats


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 31, 2012)

wow. european terrestrials have so much more personality compared to our north american ones


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 31, 2012)

Very beautiful markings!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2012)

Very cute bug!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 1, 2012)

Any tips about media/fertilizer? Jean


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Maybe we can get some Orphys here.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2012)

Stunning pattern on the lip!


----------



## Berthold (Feb 1, 2012)

W. Beetus said:


> Stunning pattern on the lip!



its simulating female insects.


----------



## Stone (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice! wish they were available here


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 1, 2012)

Stone said:


> Nice! wish they were available here



I have seed of this species and about 20+ others. So if I can germinate them, I hope to one day have enough to offer in Australia. Fingers crossed as they are beautiful. I love Ophrys

This is lovely plant. Good growing

Brett


----------



## Stone (Feb 1, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> I have seed of this species and about 20+ others. So if I can germinate them, I hope to one day have enough to offer in Australia. Fingers crossed as they are beautiful. I love Ophrys
> 
> This is lovely plant. Good growing
> 
> Brett



Look forward to that Brett

Mike


----------



## Ruth (Feb 1, 2012)

Love the colors!!!


----------



## Berthold (Feb 2, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> I have seed of this species and about 20+ others. So if I can germinate them, I hope to one day have enough to offer in Australia. Fingers crossed as they are beautiful. I love Ophrys
> 
> This is lovely plant. Good growing
> 
> Brett



My plants were produced symbiotically in vitro by Dr. Beyrle in Munich. But his germination fungi are not available.

But the plant is easy to germinate in vitro asymbiotically like most other Ophrys.


----------



## Berthold (Feb 2, 2012)

Variation in Ophrys from the last years

reinholdii







straussii (subspecies of reinholdii)








lutea








speculum







tenthredinifera


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2012)

So nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## s1214215 (Feb 5, 2012)

Stunning plants as always Berthold.

Brett


----------



## Berthold (Feb 13, 2012)

another Ophrys from the mediterranean area, Ophrys tenthredinifera, not hardy but nice


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice even!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 15, 2012)

Good growing!!! Excellent blooms!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2012)

These flowers are just amazing! The last issue of Orchid Digest has a photo of them on the front.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 10, 2012)

Ophrys chestermannii, ein Endemit aus der Südwest-Ecke Sardiniens, eine Mitglied der fuciflora-Gruppe. Es gibt sie auch ganz in Schwarz, da wirken sie sehr attraktiv.
Hier mit gesunder Rosette.






Die Blüte


----------



## Kevin (Mar 10, 2012)

Very cool! (I had to use Google translate for this, though. )


----------



## toddybear (Mar 10, 2012)

Oooohhhh!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 22, 2012)

One more for training german, learning by orchid pictures, Ophrys iricolor. 

Eine hübsche aus dem Osten des Mittelmeeraumes, meist einblütig. Es gibt ähnliche Ophrys fusca, aber deren Lippe ist von hinten hell, diese ist dunkel.


----------



## Jaljala (Mar 22, 2012)

These are all superb species you are growing ! Well done.
I wish there was some Ophrys in north america!!! I miss seeing them in spring time when I used to live in southern France...


----------



## NYEric (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! Cool plants and German practice!


----------

